# Your Worst Velvet Nightmare



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Look at this interior, i almost busted a nut, seriously, this is one of the most wicked velvet interiors ever done. Its about 30 years old, and build in mexico or something, and then shipped to germany. Probably the first lowrider in europe!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

what's up with the horns? and the Elvis tags???


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 14 2003, 08:51 PM
> *what's up with the horns? and the Elvis tags???*



I wouldnt have a clue......but the present owner obviously does not understand the value of this car, it is as old a gypsy rose, this is a piece of history, who on earth will lay a fake egg on the radiotor, sticks a pen into the unholstery, has the driversseat re-upholstered with shiny fabric and puts horns on the bumper?........ :twak: 



Last edited by Joost.... at Aug 14 2003, 09:17 PM


----------



## BIGPUNthug (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Aug 14 2003, 10:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joost.... @ Aug 14 2003, 10:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BUD_@Aug 14 2003, 08:51 PM
> *what's up with the horns? and the Elvis tags???*



I wouldnt have a clue......but the present owner obviously does not understand the value of this car, it is as old a gypsy rose, this is a piece of history, who on earth will lay a fake egg on the radiotor, sticks a pen into the unholstery, has the driversseat re-upholstered with shiny fabric and puts horns on the bumper?........ :twak:[/b][/quote]
Makes you wanna cry :tears:


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGPUNthug+Aug 14 2003, 11:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGPUNthug @ Aug 14 2003, 11:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes you wanna cry :tears:[/b][/quote]
...or beat up the owner :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BennyFuckinBlanco (Jun 22, 2003)

man, I'd tear out all that crush, have it professionally cleaned and patched up in weak spots. Then i'd throw that interior right back in there. That's history, bro. I'd drive that bitch too (without the horns though, and that 1980s magnavox TV).


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

looks like some rich texan bought it and ruined it with stupid little accents

that shit is oldschool for real.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

no it was exported to germany many years ago, i dont know how many people here owned it, but the present owner......man, he should have it cleaned up professiolanly, thats a piece of old school, a piece of history, special because this is one of the most wicked interiors ever seen


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

are those chrome buttonz


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

it apprears to be so......


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i need to go to germany to rescue that car


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Aug 17 2003, 08:38 PM
> *i need to go to germany to rescue that car*


driving such a lowrider, well not only a lowrider, but a piece of history, one of the roots of lowridin, something realy from the 70`s, that would almost be emotional to me, this is truely one of the most beautiful lows ive ever seen, it should be restored to what it was, and belong to somebody who truely appriciates its value and beauty


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Aug 17 2003, 01:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joost.... @ Aug 17 2003, 01:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JokerManN808_@Aug 17 2003, 08:38 PM
> *i need to go to germany to rescue that car*


driving such a lowrider, well not only a lowrider, but a piece of history, one of the roots of lowridin, something realy from the 70`s, that would almost be emotional to me, this is truely one of the most beautiful lows ive ever seen, it should be restored to what it was, and belong to somebody who truely appriciates its value and beauty[/b][/quote]
exactly..


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

I think i read that he is the 3rd owner in Germany.

@JokerManN808: Please rescue it!  



Last edited by STW at Aug 17 2003, 11:33 PM


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

wonder how much that guy would sell it for


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

hmm I only know that you can rent the car for 700 a day :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

http://www.classiccars.de/Oldyrent/plz9/im...mages/90538.htm


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

That interior looks straight terrible now. Plus I never cared for tuck and roll under the hood! R.I.P in the velvet tuck heaven! Peace


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 14 2003, 02:45 PM
> *Look at this interior, i almost busted a nut, seriously, this is one of the most wicked velvet interiors ever done. Its about 30 years old, and build in mexico or something, and then shipped to germany. Probably the first lowrider in europe!
> 
> 
> ...


 ide drive the hell out that car with the horns i dont care but to hell with all that crush i dont care if everyone does say "its bad ass i like the crush and its historical"


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

thats it! you're out of the club bolle! you just let the cat out of the bag, boy and admitted to the world that you like CRUSH! EWW! :biggrin: 



Last edited by KurupT at Aug 28 2003, 09:19 AM


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

:uh: 



Last edited by jeSSe96 at Aug 28 2003, 08:31 AM


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I found another pic of that ride on my pc












Last edited by langeberg at Aug 31 2003, 03:39 PM


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Aug 28 2003, 08:18 AM
> *thats it! you're out of the club bolle! you just let the cat out of the bag, boy and admitted to the world that you like CRUSH! EWW! :biggrin:*


 no you big dumb ass i said to hell with all that stupid crush


----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

velvet is soft....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bolle+Sep 1 2003, 04:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bolle @ Sep 1 2003, 04:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--KurupT_@Aug 28 2003, 08:18 AM
> *thats it! you're out of the club bolle! you just let the cat out of the bag, boy and admitted to the world that you like CRUSH!  EWW! :biggrin:*


no you big dumb ass i said to hell with all that stupid crush[/b][/quote]

hell no you can not hate on velvet in this topic, thats like cursing in a church :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Sep 1 2003, 07:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joost.... @ Sep 1 2003, 07:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell no you can not hate on velvet in this topic, thats like cursing in a church :angry: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
the name of this topic says it all though. that car is my worst velvet nightmare :thumbsdown:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

hahahaha you just GOTTA appriciate it, this is a piece of hostory, and was an example for many years of lowriding to follow


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 2 2003, 03:46 AM
> *hahahaha you just GOTTA appriciate it, this is a piece of hostory, and was an example for many years of lowriding to follow*


 hey i wouldve like it maybe 10 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

im likine the interior


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

crushed velvet, tuck and roll with biscuits    

you homies left out the swivel seats  


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ,

cc


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos_@Sep 6 2003, 09:47 PM
> *crushed velvet, tuck and roll with biscuits
> 
> you homies left out the swivel seats
> ...


 If it aint got velvet, swivel chairs, a chainlinked steeringwheel and a chandeleer, it aint a lowrider :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im definately digging that chandelar, and is that an 8 track??!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Sep 6 2003, 10:01 PM
> *im definately digging that chandelar, and is that an 8 track??!*


 hell yeah, and an 80s tv hahaha


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Sep 6 2003, 02:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joost.... @ Sep 6 2003, 02:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--pimpoldscutlass81_@Sep 6 2003, 10:01 PM
> *im definately digging that chandelar, and is that an 8 track??!*


hell yeah, and an 80s tv hahaha[/b][/quote]
Put the pics in POST YOR RIDE SECTIONS JOOST


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Sep 6 2003, 01:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joost.... @ Sep 6 2003, 01:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Cruz_Campos_@Sep 6 2003, 09:47 PM
> *crushed velvet, tuck and roll with biscuits
> 
> you homies left out the swivel seats
> ...


If it aint got velvet, swivel chairs, a chainlinked steeringwheel and a chandeleer, it aint a lowrider :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
   

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



:cheesy: ,

cc


----------

